# Who is the most handsome NBA player?



## sweetloveheart (Dec 30, 2011)

Mine is Kobe Bryant.

Who's yours?

For the 2010-2011, I think Kobe Bryant won based on the posts of the forumers...


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Rubio's boyish good looks and scraggly beard won me over at first sight


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Seifer


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Reggie Evans


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

i miss tyrone hill


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Tim Hardaway.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Pay Ton said:


> Tim Hardaway.


:laugh:


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Popeye Jones and a young Sam Cassell do it for me...


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

tony parker, maggette, rose, kobe, paul, korver, sefolosha...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Evan Eschmeyer


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

BenDengGo said:


> tony parker, maggette, rose, kobe, paul, korver, sefolosha...


Don't Maggette and Kobe have tattoos? They don't have that clean look you like in men.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Popeye Jones and a young Sam Cassell do it for me...


When Popeye stares at you, you just feel safe, you know? When he looks into your eyes you know no one is ever going to hurt you again. Not while Popeye is around.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

R-Star said:


> When Popeye stares at you, you just feel safe, you know? When he looks into your eyes you know no one is ever going to hurt you again. Not while Popeye is around.


Like a warm blanket of security on a cold night....


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Don't Maggette and Kobe have tattoos? They don't have that clean look you like in men.


i was just going by the face.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Like a warm blanket of security on a cold night....


Like some sort of man and Ogre had a baby, and called him Popeye.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Sam Cassell


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

clien said:


> Sam Cassell


this shit is getting old, pop jones, ty hill or cassel are no longer active nba players.
if you want to mention ugly mother****ers, then name players who are actually still playing like ...
bosh, billups, prince, pau gasol, oden, brandan wright, al jefferson or delonte west.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

BenDengGo said:


> this shit is getting old, pop jones, ty hill or cassel are no longer active nba players.
> if you want to mention ugly mother****ers, then name players who are actually still playing like ...
> bosh, billups, prince, pau gasol, oden, brandan wright, al jefferson or delonte west.


my wife cracks up everytime she sees bosh, she thinks he looks like jeffrey the toys r us giraffe


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


>


.
.
.

:lol:

****ing awesome! :laugh:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*** REMOVED IMAGE FROM MALWARE DOMAIN ***


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

The man. The myth. The legend. Chris Kaman


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

That's just ****ing digusting.


----------



## PHCrew (Dec 8, 2011)

This is a bit homosexual and off topic!(not that theres anything wrong with that! Go basketball! Buy Pizza Hut!)


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

What kind of Pizza do you think Kobe Bryant would eat?


----------



## PHCrew (Dec 8, 2011)

Veggie lovers! or a Tuscani Pasta!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Both Slam Dunk choices.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

PHCrew: I'm not sure what to have for dinner tonight and pass a Pizza Hut on my way home. What take-out would you recommend for a single person(admittedly, I'm a big eater)?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

BenDengGo said:


> this shit is getting old, pop jones, ty hill or cassel are no longer active nba players.
> if you want to mention ugly mother****ers, then name players who are actually still playing like ...
> bosh, billups, prince, pau gasol, oden, brandan wright, al jefferson or delonte west.


I sense your frustration, I know this is a topic you take seriously. Maybe you should caress a photo of Kyle Korver's handsome face and calm down.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Didn't Wally Z have that crazed stalker. Yeah him.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

R-Star said:


> What kind of Pizza do you think Kobe Bryant would eat?


Sausage and Raperonni.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

There's no such thing as raperoni.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

R-Star said:


> There's no such thing as raperoni.


Phew.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> There's no such thing as raperoni.


It's a matter of application, not preparation.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

There were too many different sauces involved when the pizza was inspected. They discontinued the raperoni pizza shortly afterwards.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Only because they paid an undisclosed amount to make it go away.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

..... the pizza was a slut


----------



## JKILLroy (Jan 4, 2012)

No skittles, but it is EASILY the Chicago boys ...

Derrick Rose
Dwyane Wade

Every girl I've EVER heard talk about the hottest guys in the league, those two are ALWAYS brought up. Rose may come off un-articulate as hell, but every girl I know thinks he's the cutest thing walking.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

R-Star said:


> ..... the pizza was a slut


Just because they sometimes ran promotions giving away a slice to one or six guys at once doesn't mean that it's always being given away. Just because the pizza is delivered to your door doesn't mean it's your pizza. That's why pizza hut discontinued the raperoni.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

The raperoni was crafted for one person. To be brought up to your hotel room on a lonely night. Not to be passed around and shared at some frat house pizza orgi, with multiple ranch sauces staining the discarded pizza box...... _box_. Ha.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

JKILLroy said:


> No skittles, but it is EASILY the Chicago boys ...
> 
> Derrick Rose
> Dwyane Wade
> ...


I know the saying goes, 'to each his own', but this dude ain't cute at all. 










He's not even handsome when he's trying to be handsome. :laugh:


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

R-Star said:


> The raperoni was crafted for one person. To be brought up to your hotel room on a lonely night. Not to be passed around and shared at some frat house pizza orgi, with multiple ranch sauces staining the discarded pizza box...... _box_. Ha.


He was only allowed one slice, but Kobe wanted the trifecta. That's when he got into trouble. He put the sausage into the wrong box.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> I know the saying goes, 'to each his own', but this dude ain't cute at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he might not be photgenic, but if you take nba standard, he's definatly one of the better looking guys.

and for that picture, you can find ugly pictures of anyone, you can find "ugly" pictures clooney, pitt, etc... or women who are said to be hot.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

This is getting gay.....


Not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

When the raperoni was discontinued I wound up settling for the meat lovers


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Derrick Rose looks like the guy on the Arizona State Sun Devils logo.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Derrick Rose looks like the guy on the Arizona State Sun Devils logo.


Walt Disney?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bald Django Reinhardt?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

R-Star said:


> This is getting gay.....
> 
> 
> Not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

roux2dope said:


> my wife cracks up everytime she sees bosh, she thinks he looks like jeffrey the toys r us giraffe


My girlfriend squawks "Gasoooooool" whenever she sees Pau because she thinks he looks like an ostrich.


----------



## JKILLroy (Jan 4, 2012)

BenDengGo said:


> h
> and for that picture, you can find ugly pictures of anyone, you can find "ugly" pictures clooney, pitt, etc... or women who are said to be hot.


Yeah, nothing like purposely picking out the most un-flattering picture of someone to diminish their looks. Or picking out suspect looking clothing, picked out by an artsy fartsy fashion magazine.

Why not put up any normal picture of the guy?


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Hells kitchen son!











his sister is actually really good looking... let me see if I find a pic

edit:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

She'd be good looking if no one had ever seen her brother before. They look the exact same.

I didn't meet my wifes older brother until after we had sex. After seeing him, it was like I had sex with him too. They look like twins. Made me feel gay.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> She'd be good looking if no one had ever seen her brother before. They look the exact same.
> 
> I didn't meet my wifes older brother until after we had sex. After seeing him, it was like I had sex with him too. They look like twins. Made me feel gay.


Did you use lube the first time you banged your wife? Maybe it was her brother in a wig?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Did you use lube the first time you banged your wife? Maybe it was her brother in a wig?


He about a foot taller, and my wife has guns, otherwise I'd be in the shower scrubbing myself with steel wool right now after that mental image.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

John Wall.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Did you use lube the first time you banged your wife? Maybe it was her brother in a wig?


your wife how tall?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

My wife is 5'6". The same height as the average man in hong kong.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Mbenga


----------



## PHCrew (Dec 8, 2011)

Bogg said:


> PHCrew: I'm not sure what to have for dinner tonight and pass a Pizza Hut on my way home. What take-out would you recommend for a single person(admittedly, I'm a big eater)?



Medium Pizza and maybe a side order of wings or breadsticks!!


----------



## PHCrew (Dec 8, 2011)

JKILLroy said:


> No skittles, but it is EASILY the Chicago boys ...
> 
> Derrick Rose
> Dwyane Wade
> ...


Hey friend!! How often do you talk to girls about attractive males?? That seems odd, but as long as you buy pizza hut it's alright by me!!!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

PHCrew said:


> Hey friend!! How often do you talk to girls about attractive males?? That seems odd, but as long as you buy pizza hut it's alright by me!!!


I want to make you administrator of taste! Consider yourself an honorary mod!


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

"Somebody say 'Raperoni'?"


----------

